# ThruNite Scorpion (XM-L T6) Review



## candle lamp (Mar 26, 2011)

ThruNite has recently released Scorpion tactical flashlight with a XM-L T6.













Scorpion comes with lanyard including split ring, extra o-rings, and user manual in a 
black cardboard box. I received free two Surefire CR123A cells from the local dealer.
.
*Update (03/28/2011)* : Addition of specifications, typical output and runtimes

*Manufacturer's Specifications* 
- Cree XM-L (T6) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours 
- 164mm (Length) x 25mm (Body Diameter) x 35mm (Head) 
- Waterproof to IPX-8 standard, to a depth of 1.5 m in 30 minutes 
- Weight 154 g (without batteries) 
- Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness(1.5A) 
- Battery low indication system
- Tail cap twist ring for five different stage application respectively as lock out, Firefly, Infinite
brightness with memory, Momentary on, Momentary strobe
- Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
- Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
- Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
- Smooth reflector (30mm diameter; 24mm depth) gives perfect beam and very good throw ​- 460 ANSI lumens for XM-L T6 (1.5A LED current) 

*Typical Output and Runtimes* 
- Firefly mode : 0.1 lumens, 9 days 
- Infinite brightness : variable depending on setting and battery capacity, On high, approx. 1 hour​- Max. : 460ANSI lumens, 1 hour (two CR123A) 
- Strobe(10hz, 460 lumens) : 2 hours 
.​














The type III hard anodized finish is excellent overall and black color.
Knurling is generous throughout the surface of the entire body and somewhat
aggressive. Lettering on the head is bright white and clear.
.





Head
.





Body tube
.










Tailcap

The light is made of aluminum except sturdy plastic (control) ring & button of 
the tailcap.(I guess these are reinforced plastic.)
.





The removable crenellated stainless steel bezel is attached on the head.
.





There is a tiny hole for a lanyard on the grip ring.
The light can't tailstand because of an exposed button of tailcap, but it's easy 
for you to depress it even when wearing gloves.
.





(Picture from http://forum.fonarevka.ru)
The tailcap shape of the Scorpion is very similar to Night-Ops Gladius. 
.





The light is split into three parts without using tools.
.





The XM-L T6 is well mounted on a black insulating cover and the heat sink looks
like brass. When battery voltage drop to 2.9V, the light will flash to mention the
battery low and shut off at 2.7V. It's a very useful battery low indication system 
for unprotective li-ion cells.
.





Emitter is well centered at the bottom of the deep smooth reflector. 
.










(Picture from http://forum.fonarevka.ru)
There are two springs on the head and tailcap which make it possible to use
flat-top batteries and give a shock damping of batteries in the light.
The light has a revere polarity protection function to protect from improper
batteries installation.
.





The allowable input voltage is 2.7~9V, so you can use one 3.7v-18650, two 
3v-CR123A, and two 3.7v-RCR123A respectively. No problem for 18650
unprotective li-ion cells, but it's nearly impossible to tighten the tailcap for 
longer protective 18650 completely.
.





I wonder what is in there. 
.















Build quality of scorpion is very high and screw threads are square-cut. 
Head & tail threads are all anodized at body tube including head & tailcap region.
An o-ring is on the outer side of the head, but is on the inner side of the tail. 

As you can see the above, there is thick plastic insert inside the body tube.
I guess this plastic insert completes the electrical contact and lighten the light's
weight while maintaining its rigidity.
.




















The light comes with a removable clip with a retaining ring over the attachment
area.
.





To join the tailcap, you have to line up the groove in the body tube with the 
indentation on the spring plate inside the tailcap at first. Rotate the knurled 
metal ring clockwise until the ring begins to thread onto the body tube, but 
holding the plastic ring stationary. 
Tighten the tailcap by continuing to rotate the metal ring only until the tailcap 
seat firmly against the clip retaining ring on the body tube.

When installing batteries and tighten the tailcap, preflash can be seen. 
.





The five (plastic) ring levels are Firefly Mode, Infinite Brightness, Momentary 
Function, Momentary Strobe which are arranged clockwise, and Lock Out, 
arranged counter-clockwise. 

The total traverse of the plastic ring is around half the circumference of the 
light, so you can switch back and forth with ease one-handed. The plastic 
ring is smooth over the range and has a good feel.

Twisting the plastic ring & pressing the button on the tailcap gives the 
following modes :
1) Firefly mode : This mode has a very low 0.1 lumens. 
2) Infinite brightness mode : Customize the brightness you want. Press the button
and hold, the light will start from 10%(46lumens) to 100%(460lumens) and vice versa
in brightness, choose the brightness you want and then release the button, the light
memorizes the setting. It will retain this setting for future use on this mode. 
3) Momentary function : This mode is for short bursts of light give the max. brightness
(460lumens). Just hold down the button for on, release it for off. 
4) Momentary strobe : This gives the same output(460lumens) as well. Press and hold
for on, release for off. 
5) Lock out : This mode prevents accidental activation of the light. To select this mode,
turn the light on in firefly mode. With the button slightly depressed, rotate the plastic ring
counter-clockwise. (If you wanna go back to firefly mode, just hold down the plastic ring 
and rotate it clockwise.)

The scorpion has a parasitic standby drain 0.05mA which is negligible. It can be
translated into 5 years before one fully charged 2200mAh li-ion cell would be 
drained. However you don't need to worry about it when you keep the light on 
the lock out mode. 
. 




From left to right, AW protective 14500, ThruNite 2A, Scorpion, Ultrafire C8, 
Solarforce L2X, and Cenpower protective 18650.
.
*Update (03/28/2011)* : Addition of picture below






You can compare the size of each head.
.
Here are the main specifications of each light.
- ThruNite 2A : Cree XM-L T6, Cool White, OP, 1x14500 li-ion
- ThruNite Scorpion : Cree XM-L T6, Cool White, SMO, 1x18650 li-ion
- Ultrafire C8 : Cree XM-L T6, Cool White, SMO, 1x18650 li-ion
- Solarforce L2X : Cree XM-L T6 P60 drop-in, Cool White, SMO, 1x18650 li-ion

The conditions of the indoor beamshots are
- Distance : about 7m
- Brightness : all maximum
- ISO200, F2.8, 1/8sec
.





ThruNite 2A (1/8sec)
.





Solarforce L2X (1/8sec)
.




Ultrafire C8 (1/8sec)
.




ThruNite Scorpion (1/8sec)
.




.
Same conditions except 1/10sec as above.




ThruNite 2A (1/10sec)
.




Solarforce L2X (1/10sec)
.





Ultrafire C8 (1/10sec)
.





ThruNite Scorpion (1/10sec)
.





.
*Update (03/28/2011)* : Addition of outer beamshots

The conditions of the outdoor beamshots are
- Distance : about 60~65m
- Brightness : all maximum
- ISO200, F2.8, 1sec.
.





Control Shot (1sec)
.





ThruNite neutron 2A (1sec)
.





Solarforce L2X (1sec)
.





Ultrafire C8 (1sec)
.





ThruNite Scorpion (1sec)
.





.

C8 is the best thrower but has darker spillbeam. It is followed by Scorpion, L2X, and Neutron 2A 
respectively in order of reflector size as expected. 
Scorpion is well balanced between throwy (hotspot) and floody (spill) beam. 
It has even beam as well.

*Update (04/02/2011)* : Checking low voltage of battery





.




I've checked how the light react when battery voltage drop to 2.9V. 

When battery voltage drop to around 2.9~2.96V, the light become dim and flicker four times, and go out.


----------



## carl (Mar 26, 2011)

excellent review! Just the pertinent info and beamshot comparisons I like to see. I'm interested in this light for sure. Especially since they have fixed the high parasitic drain problem previously seen in the Night-Ops Gladius. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## purelite (Mar 26, 2011)

so is the tail switch momentary only? or is it a clikcy switch?


----------



## Viper715 (Mar 26, 2011)

It is both! Depending on the position of the selector. Position 1 firefly mode is click on click off. Position 2 can be set at any brightness and is a constant on setting. Position 3 is momentary max. And position 4 is momentary strobe. 


Best Regard,
Eric


----------



## phonoe (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for a good review. Waiting for more.


----------



## carl (Mar 27, 2011)

Is the LED replaceable? How is it attached/mounted?


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 27, 2011)

carl said:


> Is the LED replaceable? How is it attached/mounted?


 
Yes, it is. Please see the the picture from http://forum.fonarevka.ru


----------



## Xacto (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I actually consider getting the Scorpion as a selfmade birthday present. With the LED accessible and the bezel ring removeable - is there a chance to exchange the lens as well? 

Thanks.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## ///Maverick (Mar 27, 2011)

Great review



.
I've always loved my Gladius, mainly because of it"s UI.
I'm definitely going to get myself a Scorpion.


----------



## Splash Damage (Mar 27, 2011)

Great Review... Thank You!


----------



## FLT MEDIC (Mar 27, 2011)

Many thanks for the nice review!


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 28, 2011)

Xacto said:


> Thanks for the review. I actually consider getting the Scorpion as a selfmade birthday present. With the LED accessible and the bezel ring removeable - is there a chance to exchange the lens as well?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


 
You can replace the lens with another one as well. (I assume you need other lens when you replace LED & circuit.)
But you will not do any modification for a long time because you must be satisfied with it.


----------



## Xacto (Mar 28, 2011)

candle lamp said:


> You can replace the lens with another one as well. (I assume you need other lens when you replace LED & circuit.)
> But you will not do any modification for a long time because you must be satisfied with it.



Thanks for your reply. I am a big fan of the Surefire 6P/Z2/G2 lineup because one can easily exchange damaged parts. My biggest fear would be an expensive light with a lens that got somehow shattered by impact. So the ability to exchange parts is of importance for me.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 28, 2011)

Xacto said:


> Thanks for your reply. I am a big fan of the Surefire 6P/Z2/G2 lineup because one can easily exchange damaged parts. My biggest fear would be an expensive light with a lens that got somehow shattered by impact. So the ability to exchange parts is of importance for me.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten


 
Oh, I catch you. It's very important.
I have a 6P as well. It's a nice & well-made host body. 

Thanks too.


----------



## andrewnewman (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm a bit confused regarding the whole lens thing. While they do occasionally break and in most cases can be replaced fairly easily (see www.flashlightlens.com), why would you have to replace one on the occasion of upgrading the LED? Does the scorpion have some sort of optic instead of a piece of flat glass with AR coating?


----------



## Stephan_L (Mar 29, 2011)

Dear candle lamp, 

thx for the detailed review. I am waiting for my Scorpion, but oversea shipping takes some time! 
I have a question regarding the "low-battery-indicator". On the CPF-Marketplace - thread about the Scorpion there was written that the light "will drop to very low at 2.9" but you wrote it would flash. Now what happens if the voltage reaches as low as 2.9? Did you try it by yourself? I am a little bit confused! 

Regards, 

Stephan


----------



## recDNA (Mar 29, 2011)

How many amps is the C8? I like the beam but I imagine it is pulling for than 1.5 amps?


----------



## candle lamp (Mar 30, 2011)

Stephan_L said:


> Dear candle lamp,
> 
> thx for the detailed review. I am waiting for my Scorpion, but oversea shipping takes some time!
> I have a question regarding the "low-battery-indicator". On the CPF-Marketplace - thread about the Scorpion there was written that the light "will drop to very low at 2.9" but you wrote it would flash. Now what happens if the voltage reaches as low as 2.9? Did you try it by yourself? I am a little bit confused!
> ...


 
Hi Stephan,
I didn't try it by myself yet because my unprotective 18650 cell is still high. What I wrote is extracted from the user manual comes with Scorpion.
I will check it.



recDNA said:


> How many amps is the C8? I like the beam but I imagine it is pulling for than 1.5 amps?


 
Hi recDNA,
The amps of the C8 at tailcap is about 1.6. I think the spotbeam of the C8 is quite good because the reflector is deeper & wider.


----------



## Xacto (Apr 10, 2011)

I got my Thrunite Scorpion yesterday.

In firefly mode, I noticed some dots and specks on the reflector and the LED.














Has anyone else noticed something like that I their lights? Before I start a possible endless return odysee (and maybe end up with an even worse light), I want to check if this is okay or not. The specks and dots are not visible to the naked eye when the LED is of and so far I could not detect them in the beampattern on a white wall.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 10, 2011)

Xacto said:


> I got my Thrunite Scorpion yesterday.
> 
> In firefly mode, I noticed some dots and specks on the reflector and the LED.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Xacto,

I've checked mine and noticed the specks & dots like dust on the LED dome & reflector as well.
When the light off, I can't find the dust but can be seen when the light is on firefly mode.
In my view, it doesn't affect the beampattern.




.


----------



## Bass (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes, several lights I own have these marks. I guess all lights will show this if scrutinised this closely - especially under a macro lens (nothing wrong with it, just the more you look the worse it gets )

I had an HDS 140GT with what looked like thermal grease smeared all over the LED (similar to what is in your picture) I used a cotton rag and some Isopyl alcohol and wiped it off (be gentle) - all came off and now perfect. Use a rocket blower to blow the dust out of the reflector.

All lights are still assembled mainly by hand, so you will always get things like this. I personally clean all my new lights and lube the threads and 'o'rings before I use them.


----------



## Bass (Apr 10, 2011)

Here's a pic from a 4Sevens Preon ReVo. Luckily, the Thrunite can be opened and cleaned where as the Preon is sealed 







In all fairness, the beam is not affected. It is just one of those things.


----------



## Xacto (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Guys,

thanks for reassuring me about the LED thing. Btw - I assume you too hear that high-pitched PWR humming when in Infinite Brightness mode (hold it 5cm to the ear), yet not when in momentary on?

After playing around with the light, I noticed a few things.... 
# same size as a Surefire 9P - now if someone would make a momentary switch for the 9P with the same feel as on the Scorpion. 
# great knurling
# HECK what a great beam pattern. I have to areas around the house where I test my lights. One is my in-laws garden below our flat.... usually I aim at a small tree in the middle..... with the Scorpion, the whole garden is lit up! *evil grin* And the trees from our neighbours.... well - totally lit. What a great light and a great LED/reflector combination. Compared to my other lights (Surefire 6P with Dropins), the Scorpion is one hell of a flooder.... :-D really, really like that light.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## candle lamp (Apr 11, 2011)

Xacto said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> thanks for reassuring me about the LED thing. Btw - I assume you too hear that high-pitched PWR humming when in Infinite Brightness mode (hold it 5cm to the ear), yet not when in momentary on?
> 
> ...


 
I think you mean the high frequency sound in infinite brightness. 
Yes, I can hear it but when holding it to my ear.  Can't hear it in momentary mode either. You really have good hearing.

No doubt about the beam pattern show bright hot spot & wide spill beam! It seems well balanced between spot and spill beam.
The following picture shows another beamshot of Scorpion. It is from Russian flashholic.


----------

